# Applying Kopertox



## mariaricarto

I just bought a bottle of Kopertox. It is very messy. 

How do you apply it? 

I tried a paint brush and a little container of the liquid but I end up dripping the expensive, green, smelly stuff on the floor, my hands and the horses. The paint brush ended up with a ball of bristles on the end instead of straight bristles. I'm trying to get the liquid in the deep holes of the white line disease areas. I tried pouring it in the holes but it ends up all over the hoof and up to the hair line.

There must be a better way!


----------



## malinda

Nope, there isn't really a better way. 

I used to use Koppertox exclusively and recommend it to any client who had problems with thrush, seedy toe, or just general hoof rot, but over the years I've come to like ThrushBuster much better. It is less messy and seems to work better. I haven't used Koppertox in probably 10-15 years, though it is better than nothing.


----------



## dkrabec

I put it in a syringe that way it is easy to put it where you need to an into cracks.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

Yep, a syringe works great. I too love thrushbuster. Good stuff and it's a pretty purple


----------



## Tiempo

I hate Koppertox too, there's no easy, mess free way to use it and it stinks.

I agree with Thrushbuster, it works great for WLD and I've tried them all..nothing beats Thrushbuster

I've dissected feet that have been treated with TB and it's amazing how far it sucks up into the compromised hoof areas.


----------



## Otter

How I always used Koppertox is I scrubbed the hoof really clean with a very mild solution of bleach water with a drop of dish soap. Then I stretched and rolled cotton balls into long strips, packed them into the affected area with my clean hoofpick, and then squirted Koppertox on the cotton to soak it.

Sometimes the cotton falls out after a few hours, sometimes it will still be there when you clean the hoof the next day, but either way it stays long enough to let the Koppertox soak in. If you're really worried about it falling out, it's pretty quick to wrap a hoof with vetwrap and that keeps in cleaner anyway.


----------



## 2horses

I guess there are certain advantages to not having any rain in forever!


----------



## jennigrey

I wear disposable vinyl gloves and use a clean soup can and one of those cheap wood-handled "chip" paint brushes that are like a buck each. I also use the disposable syringes but that is a little harder for me to control the application - I often end up with a jet of the stuff that splashes. A plastic dosing dropper works better, though it can be harder to find one. They are intended to help administer liquid medicine to children. Rubber bulb like an eyedropper, but larger plastic tube rather than a skinny glass one. But, yeah, it gets everywhere.


----------



## wr

I am of the opinion that it is only properly applied when myself, my horse and any other humans or equines within the general area, all have that special blue hue.


----------



## Barn Yarns

i have always just squirted it where i needed it. when applying in the frog area, i tip the hoof a bit and let it roll into the cracks. 

guess i dont mind getting a little green on me. lord knows there are worse things out there.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I'm another fan of ThrushBuster. Kopertox can't even come close.


----------



## jennigrey

Hey Barn Yarns, what's the story behind the sidecar rig in your avatar?


----------



## mariaricarto

I tried a foam paintbrush about an inch wide. It worked pretty good. It didn't drip and I could press it into the deep holes. I'm going with that.

Thanks for all your responses.


----------

